# power steering hose



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

here is my problem i have not seen any power steering at the local junk yard with two hoses that come out of the p/s pump...the reason is that one of my p/s line has a hole in it...and my p/s pump has two hoses that come out of it...there is the one that all the p/s pumps have then there is another hose that comes out of the pump and most pumps ive seen just have a bolt there...so i went to autozone and bought the hose but all they gave me was one hose that is equal to both the hoses and im suppose to cut it, but it did not come with the ends so i was woundering how to take the ends off the old hose and put it on the new hoses...has any one had this problem...and why do i have two hoses instead of one because mostly ive seen p/s pumps with only one hose....thanks


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

no one has had this problem???dang that s**ks to be me....so can someone tell me how i can get the hose with the ends on them alreadly, besides the dealership cause i dont want to pay thier price....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If I was you, I'd take that kit back unless you take it to a shop that specializes in hydraulic hose fabrication. The pressure in those lines are over 1,000 psi.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

rogoman said:


> If I was you, I'd take that kit back unless you take it to a shop that specializes in hydraulic hose fabrication. The pressure in those lines are over 1,000 psi.


so how do i go about replacing my leaking hose..like i said i dont see to many of them...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The S13 P/S pump uses two hoses; high pressure hose going to the rack; low pressure hose going to the reservoir. The low pressure hose is easy to replace using standard clamps. The high pressure hose has the special ends. Go to other auto parts stores to find one or just go to your friendly Nissan dealer for one.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

but my p/s pump has two of those soft hoses that comes out of it and i need the one that is closer to the front of the car???does ur car have two hoses that come out of the p/s pump???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

My 91 P/S pump has two hoses. The bottom one goes to the reservoir. The top one loops to the front and down going to a pressure sensor.

Both hoses are soft but the top one has special ends.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

ohh my bad i have that soft hose that goes to the resorvoir and i have two of those hoses with the special ends on the p/s pump...wait i think, is it because my car is a super hicas???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep, looks you have a super hicas.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Yep, looks you have a super hicas.


sorry bout the that, so how would i get it fixed...do u think the dealers will have it and how much it would be there???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure you can order it from a Nissan dealer but don't know the cost; it won't be cheap.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

damn!!i went to check how much they want for it at the nissan dealers and they said 309.00+tax...whooo....i almost had a heart attack!!!im thinking of just converting it to the single p/s hose for just the front steering rack and not have p/s to the rear???will that work???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Why don't you take the bad hose off the car and take it to a shop that specializes in hydraulic hose fabrication. They might be able to use the old ends and put a new hose on. One side is a banjo fitting and the other side is straight; remember the hose and fittings are metric.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Why don't you take the bad hose off the car and take it to a shop that specializes in hydraulic hose fabrication. They might be able to use the old ends and put a new hose on. One side is a banjo fitting and the other side is straight; remember the hose and fittings are metric.


only if it where that easy...i took it there and they told me that they cant do it because the power steering hose has too much pressure and even if they do it it will not work...they told me the best thing i could do is go buy the hose complete!!!one shop was trying to do it for me and he wanted 35$ to take off an end of the hose...but did not tell me it was not going to work he just told me u does not guarantee anything, but he will do it!!!!bastard was trying to cheat me for sum money!!!im in a bad situation right now the only way to get it is from the dealers...i dont have that kind of money too??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some web sites for P/S hoses:
Nissan Parts 1993 240SX 2.4 DOHC Nissan P/S Hose
Magills Quality Radiator: tube and hose fabrication sales and repair
Custom Hoses


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Here are some web sites for P/S hoses:
> Nissan Parts 1993 240SX 2.4 DOHC Nissan P/S Hose
> Magills Quality Radiator: tube and hose fabrication sales and repair
> Custom Hoses


thanks a grip rogo...u seem to be the only person who is helping me too...thanks man...i guess im going to pay about 150 for one then...


----------

